

Ember.js 1.0 RC6 released - sahat
https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/tree/v1.0.0-rc.6

======
avolcano
Changelog:
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/blob/v1.0.0-rc.6/CHANGEL...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/blob/v1.0.0-rc.6/CHANGELOG)

Lots of cool stuff in this release, but the best of it is Alex Matchneer's
excellent "Router facelift" patch, which standardizes and promise-ifies the
router (while not changing the public API, unlike the last router update). He
wrote a guide to it here:
[https://gist.github.com/machty/5723945](https://gist.github.com/machty/5723945)

~~~
kanja
Looks like you forgot to attach the link?

~~~
avolcano
Thanks, fixed!

------
ynniv
I am amazed at how a minor RC release of this framework gets voted to the
front page every couple of weeks. Whoever is making it happen has some serious
HN-foo, or knows how to avoid tripping the voting ring detector.

~~~
outside1234
Its not a scam, Ember.js is the shizzle.

~~~
laureny
It certainly was the shizzle until AngularJS came out.

Now, these constant HN front pages for every RC that comes out every other
week certainly look a lot more like astroturfing than genuine evidence of
popularity.

~~~
ramiraz
Angular was released in 2009, Ember in 2011 (SproutCore in 2010)

~~~
adamors
First release was on Oct 20, 2010
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AngularJS#Releases](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AngularJS#Releases)

------
robryan
Does anyone have a good example app which is more involved than a single or
couple of models and uses ember data?

Hacking this past weekend it seems harder to find much in the way of solid
guidance past very simple apps.

~~~
kleinsch
I'm working with Balanced right now to build a full dashboard for their
payments product using Ember.js. It's open-source and being used by real
users. We started with Ember when it went RC for version 1.0 and haven't had
any problems so far. Not using Ember Data (didn't play well with our API), but
a good app to look at for regular Ember stuff.

[https://dashboard.balancedpayments.com](https://dashboard.balancedpayments.com)

[https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard)

~~~
robryan
Thanks for that, will check it out.

------
andreiursan
I added this Open Letter
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5932981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5932981)

I think that guy has a point with:
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commits/master/ember.jso...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commits/master/ember.jso..).
"Ember is released in "revisions", because it's not production ready and not
ready to be 1.0. Hence the core team chose to rather call breaking changes a
new "revision". Well guess what dudes, that's exactly what versions are for.
Why couldn't you just like normal people release 0.4, 0.5? Why do you need to
hit 1.0 directly?"

------
andreiursan
version 1.0pre is released 11 months ago.
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commit/b1e7bb99746bd5916...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commit/b1e7bb99746bd5916528cdf1b0d0334fa8fa0259)

I think that now is about time to have version 2.0pre

